

Show HN: Premier Crowdfunding News & Strategy  - NickWarner775
http://crowddistrict.com/
CrowdDistrict is a premium news source that showcases the best of crowdfunding. CrowdDistrict features the best project on Kickstarter, IndieGoGo, and other crowdfunding platforms.
======
apl002
Very cool site. would like to see more projects that ones of the front page.

~~~
NickWarner775
We are looking for ReDesigning tips if you have any? What would you like to
see on the homepage?

~~~
apl002
more projects and a better understanding of the category they fall under

~~~
NickWarner775
Noted. Thank you very much.

